# New member



## MissyP (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi there, just joined. Hoping for some advice about a recent issue with my husband.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Howdy,
There are a lot of husband experts here. 
I happened to be quite the husband guru. Lol


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Welcome! I hope you find the answers you are looking for.


----------

